# Airbeds



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,

Anyone know where i can buy an airbed out here, mines burst

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The type you use for camping or temporary guests? Carrefour or ACE stock them.

-


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Temperory Guests, Cheers


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> The type you use for camping or temporary guests? Carrefour or ACE stock them.
> 
> -


I'm moving out there next month and I'm thinking about bringing one of these airbeds from the US in my luggage. The airbeds here are like $150 and relatively bulky.

What do they cost in Dubai? 

I'm assuming an IKEA mattress is more expensive. Are they worth the extra $$$?


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen Dbl, 240 Dhs from Geant, with internal pump


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Carrefour have self inflating full size ones which are under 300Dhs. (US$81). Bargain - and comfortable.

Bringing one in your luggage will no doubt use up a lot of your baggage allowance.


----------

